# Artistry runs in the family?



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I was looking online and found these pics from my older brother, Scott Stroh. View his gallery at:

Scott Stroh

I got a ways to go, and I'll need much better glass before I get to his level! 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome pictures Zim...!!!!  

Your brother ?...I look at his work and glance over to your avatar.... :rotfl: 

No way man....try another story !!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Your brother ?...I look at his work and glance over to your avatar.... :rotfl:
> 
> No way man....try another story !!


Different mothers! :mrgreen:

(same crazy dad though.... :wink: )


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are good. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are great, do you care if I rip a couple of them off for where is this???? :wink: :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Those are great, do you care if I rip a couple of them off for where is this???? :wink: :wink:


He lives out yer way, in Erda. You can ask him, but he's a pretty big fella!

He's a lot nicer than me though... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a pretty big feller myself. What side of the tracks in erda does he live?


----------

